# Handlebar Set-Up



## wrongway (Jan 4, 2021)

Here is my 1977 Raleigh Record Limited. (I did put it up on eBay, but in case it doesn't sell I'm thinking ahead) Before I bought it there were many improvements made to the bike and it's a great rider, but I can't get used to how far stretched out I feel. I've ridden it on a ride for 70+ miles in 12 hours, yes, I'm slow..... and I never had any sort of pains. I say that to ask this.....What can I do to get me to not feel so stretched out? I bought the adjustable stem and it helps, but I think that it is the location of the shifters way out there. I honestly think I'd be more comfortable if it was stock, but I'd lose the index shift and 14 gears. Anyone have any good pictures or suggestions?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 4, 2021)

your bar reach is extremely long.  Note that your hand position is out beyond your front axle. 
If your stem was shorter reach, I'd recommend a moustache bar - my favorite distance bar - but it needs to be 50 mm shorter-reach stem than fits you on drops.
Note the short stem reach, look at my hoods and front axle. 




My favorite short-reach drop bar is Cinelli 64 - the original compact drop bar -
it was called the dream bar in the 70s,
and many rando riders picked this over rando bars.


----------



## wrongway (Jan 4, 2021)

Tell you the truth I've not really liked the looks of the bars that my bike came with. They seem....huge.....clumsy. Maybe it's just me? I like that Cinelli 64. If I found something like that what are the odds that my brake/hoods would fit on them? Would they look odd?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 4, 2021)

Your hoods are made for a modern compact drop bar - maybe look at options there for shorter-reach in modern compact drops

Cinelli still makes the 64 - mine was bought new.  And you know, your hoods might work. 
What I like about this bar is it makes you use the drops, too.

Some distance riders are using the Jones H bar, to get about 50 different hand positions...


----------



## non-fixie (Jan 9, 2021)

I recognize the problem, as I'm not the flexiest person anymore. My solution is a large frame, a short-ish stem and bars that close to level with the saddle and don't curve away too quickly. In this case a Nitto B136:





These shallow Sakae Custom World Champion bars work very well, too:


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 10, 2021)

notice the reach in every one - hand position is above the front axle, instead of out beyond the front axle.


----------



## wrongway (Jan 11, 2021)

Now I'm starting to see what I should be looking for.


----------

